# Can someone tell me how to properly pronounce Faolan?



## warlikepeace

We are stuck between two names for our son due in February: Connor or Faolan. The only issue I have is how Faolan properly pronounced, since none of my Google searches match! Neither OH or I are familiar enough to figure it out ourselves, but I figured someone on here from that part of the globe could help me out. :winkwink:

As of right now we are pronouncing it fwail-awn. Is that right?!


----------



## Floralaura

Fay-O-Lan is how I would say it..
However I have to say if you and Hubby dont know how to pronounce it the correct way then will others have the same problem..I have never heard of the name before so it may become a issue further down the line for you..x


----------



## amjon

I would read it as Fay-lon with the o being silent, but if you choose that name he will probably constantly be called the wrong name or asked how to say it.


----------



## MummyPony

I have no idea how to pronounce it
If you guys don't know how to say it then how is it one of your favourites?


----------



## milliew

It's an irish name. If its spelt faolán then i would pronounce it fway-lawn or fway-lin if it is spelt faolan. Hope that helps x


----------



## warlikepeace

milliew said:


> It's an irish name. If its spelt faolán then i would pronounce it fway-lawn or fway-lin if it is spelt faolan. Hope that helps x

Thanks! The reason I asked is because there are literally 10 different ways it is pronounced. 

And as far as other people not being able to pronounce it? it won't really matter. He will have three middle names and my family is already calling him "Mack," and his older brother's name is Sionn (sh-OON), which we pronounce "Sh-on". His nick name is "Pete."


----------



## warlikepeace

MummyPony said:


> I have no idea how to pronounce it
> If you guys don't know how to say it then how is it one of your favourites?

I am very into name meanings. My older son was named Sionn, because it means "Fox-like." Faolan translates to "little wolf." When we were researching names, it is one that he and I both actually agreed on, especially since he has traceable Irish roots. So, it is one of my favorites.


----------



## MumToEva

I'm from Northern Ireland and can honestly say I have never heard that name before! :shrug: I would probably pronounce it Fee-Lin, as Caolan is pronounced Kee-Lin.


----------



## SarahSausage

Fee-lin since its spelt the same way as Caolan which is pronounced key-lin.


----------



## lemongrass

I would pronounce it Foe-lan with the first 'a' being silent, but I'm not familiar with the name, it's just what I would say if I saw it.


----------



## july2013

Faolan - Fway-lin
Faolán - Fway-lawn as the fada creates a long aww sound

I like either :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHopeful

I guessed Fay-Lin but never heard of it before so that's just what I would think from the spelling.....Fway-Lin sounds nice though


----------

